# Philips SHP2700 or Your choice ?



## dreatica (Apr 10, 2011)

I am looking for a headphone for my iPod 4g which can  be used with laptop too. After checking reviews online and searching forum, I think I will go for Philips SHP2700.

I am not sure its available in the market or not, can you guys guide me something similar or better ones ?

I am not a music freak, and this gonna be my first additional headphone rather than using IEM's.

No one ??


----------



## desiibond (Apr 10, 2011)

Check Sennheiser HD202


----------



## dreatica (Apr 10, 2011)

desiibond said:


> Check Sennheiser HD202



Thanks but these headphone are in "Y" wires. Its not easy for me to use "Y" wire headphones. Can you suggest more options please ?

The bass effect is superb in HD202 ? or at par with the Philips ?


----------



## sandynator (Apr 11, 2011)

Senn.. HD 202 has amazing clarity for sure, bass is nice & deep but do not expect thumping & booming BASS of SONY & CREATIVE 
HD 202 has better BASS compared to other models of Sennheiser in this price range.. 

I've Philips SHP 2500 which i bought for 750 INR  which is quite good definitely better than sony MDR's but my frnds HD 202 @ 1390 INR r just awesome....

I remember reading on the net that philips sets like 2500 & 2700 requires more power to sound good so may not sound good on PMP's & Laptops also....... I tried it on MOBILE but the sound was pretty low & missed few frequencies...

Choice is urs.... but take my words HD 202 will be gr8 option & with 2yrs company warranty & I doubt if Philips gives any warranty [ few dealers in lamington rd, mumbai says there is 6 mnths warranty while few say no warranty]
BEST LUCK !!!


----------



## desiibond (Apr 11, 2011)

If I am right, HD202 has more bass than SHP2700. SHP2700 has neutral audio output.


----------



## sandynator (Apr 11, 2011)

U can also consider In ear Head phones like creative EP 830 OR sony MDR-EX57SL within 1500 INR range. If u can spend more consider AKG 

also think of SoundMagic PL11  @ 500 INR


----------



## desiibond (Apr 11, 2011)

MDR-EX57SL is absolute junk. audio output is very very very tinny. I threw it away after few days, so did gx_saurav. and EP830 is nowhere near to those from Soungmagic, head-direct and philips in audio quality.


----------



## sandynator (Apr 11, 2011)

MDR-EX57SL r quite natural sounding & u may need to give some burn in time to give better output but do not expect thumping bass & about tiny audio output may be faulty h/s  
 ep 830 is of average types as is quite cheaper than Sennheiser counterparts & yes!! heard lot about soundmagic


----------



## desiibond (Apr 11, 2011)

sandynator said:


> MDR-EX57SL r quite natural sounding & u may need to give some burn in time to give better output but do not expect thumping bass & about tiny audio output may be faulty h/s
> ep 830 is of average types as is quite cheaper than Sennheiser counterparts & yes!! heard lot about soundmagic



sorry, they are far from being natural sounding. they seriously lack high-mids and highs (even after burn-in). The EX50LP which costs some 500 bucks less is much better.


----------



## dreatica (Apr 11, 2011)

sandynator said:


> U can also consider In ear Head phones like creative EP 830 OR sony MDR-EX57SL within 1500 INR range. If u can spend more consider AKG
> 
> also think of SoundMagic PL11  @ 500 INR



I feel pain using in ear headphones. That's why I dont use it at all. 



sandynator said:


> Senn.. HD 202 has amazing clarity for sure, bass is nice & deep but do not expect thumping & booming BASS of SONY & CREATIVE
> HD 202 has better BASS compared to other models of Sennheiser in this price range..
> 
> I've Philips SHP 2500 which i bought for 750 INR  which is quite good definitely better than sony MDR's but my frnds HD 202 @ 1390 INR r just awesome....
> ...



I was not aware of that. Will check out the market today if I can get a demo of HD202.


----------



## dreatica (Apr 12, 2011)

I didnt get demos out here for the headphones. Dam. 

The two version most of the shops had were HD201 and Philips 2500. Some say they are discontinued and some say there are outta stock. 

Have to go to NP to decide now. What should be the price of both the headphones Approx ? I like the looks of 2700 though, but as desiibond said to go for 202. Have no other choice now


----------



## dreatica (Apr 14, 2011)

Ordered online HD202. I hope they perform well else I will kill Desiibond


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 14, 2011)

My cousin has HD202, good clarity n bass


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 15, 2011)

Looks like I've joined the thread late 
I own a pair of SHP2700 for over 2yrs now, Bought it for 1.4k back then. Good Build quality, Great comfort over long period, I used to play games for 7-8 hours straight and you won't feel the weight of the hp, coming to sound quality, Highs sound great on this, so is mid, lows are good to my liking, not too strong, not too weak, may not appeal to bass heads. That's about it.

Regarding the senn HD202, I haven't tried this particular model, but when I compare the two, Philips has better build quality(read strong) and better Highs, the rest tips in favor of senn, tight bass and soundstage is a bit wide in this when compared to Philips.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 16, 2011)

dreatica said:


> Ordered online HD202. I hope they perform well else I will kill Desiibond



remember. they won't sound good right out of the box. Do the burn-in. Use the FAQs and burin audio files in Burn-in wave files: white noise, pink noise, frequency sweep, channel mix for 100hrs atleast (i used to keep mine on burn-in all night. 45 minutes of playback, 15 minutes of silence, again 45 minutes of playback and 15 minutes of silence....). Till the burn in is over, don't use it on high volume.


----------



## dreatica (Apr 16, 2011)

desiibond said:


> remember. they won't sound good right out of the box. Do the burn-in. Use the FAQs and burin audio files in Burn-in wave files: white noise, pink noise, frequency sweep, channel mix for 100hrs atleast (i used to keep mine on burn-in all night. 45 minutes of playback, 15 minutes of silence, again 45 minutes of playback and 15 minutes of silence....). Till the burn in is over, don't use it on high volume.



Yeah, will surely follow the tip. cant wait to receive it. So you also have hd 202 ?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 16, 2011)

Hehe I remember how pissed off I was about the sound quality when I listened to it for first time. Be patient for a week or two, they might sound downright crappy in the beginning, they'll come to their own after burn in period, as desiibond said


----------

